# GOODBYE McInnis



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I can't wait to get rid of matador mcinnis this offseason. What a joke I actually thought he was a good player because of the Cavs record with him last year. It's more like we just need any competent PG. This is what happens every game with le matador: every PG penetrates, score, get assists, and worst of all get our bigs in foul trouble. He needs to go


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Even though Snow has a few problems, I always preferred Snow on the court to McInnis. Since Jeff is a loose cannon, Silas feels afraid to bench McInnis outright and plays McInnis-Snow together at times when it would be better to just play one of them. 

I always felt Jeff was a stop-gap at the point, never a long term solution. When his jumper is on, he is happy and his playmaking comes around. But when he's cold, his playmaking is average and the other ways he can influence the game are limited.

Guys like Brevin Knight and Earl Boykins murder McInnis on the defensive end. The Cavaliers are in a compromising situation every time the opposing point guard attacks. Zydrunas racks up fouls to no end and Silas keeps McInnis in the game, when it was his defense that caused the initial collapse. If I were the coach, I would bench McInnis each time he performs like he did tonight. Even if it means some attitude in the lockerroom, so be it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The problem is Jmac has shown throughout his career he will just plain shutdown and become a cancer if his minutes are reduced.

We might be better off with a spot up shooter type PG who can bring the ball up against pressure and feed the post. With Lebron, we don't really need a playmaking PG at all since he pretty much runs the offense. What we do need is someone who can hit those spot up jumpers Jmac bricks and who can do an adequate job defending the perimeter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The problem is, once you lose JMac, there's not a lot left lying around to replace him. At least in what the Cavs would need.

I think if Pavlovic and Luke Jackson get more consistent as shooters and defenders, then you can go with Eric Snow for a few years. The Cavs still don't have a long term solution at point guard though. Unless they eventually plan to move Lebron back there.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I always thought drafting Telfair would have been a smooth move for the Cavs...


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> I always thought drafting Telfair would have been a smooth move for the Cavs...


As much as I like Luke, I agree. Telfair would have been a great choice. The Cavs obviously need a good young point guard, and I've convinced that Telfair is a very good young point guard.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I'll say Nevus. Cavs missed the boat with Telfair.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Nevus said:


> As much as I like Luke, I agree. Telfair would have been a great choice. The Cavs obviously need a good young point guard, and I've convinced that Telfair is a very good young point guard.


It just sort of made sense ya know...

Telfair an up and coming quick pass first PG to feed a future superstar in LeBron and a great interior C in Big Z and you got the 3 main ingredients to success. Give those guys a workhorse PF and a good shooting SG and your set...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> The problem is, once you lose JMac, there's not a lot left lying around to replace him. At least in what the Cavs would need.
> 
> I think if Pavlovic and Luke Jackson get more consistent as shooters and defenders, then you can go with Eric Snow for a few years. The Cavs still don't have a long term solution at point guard though. Unless they eventually plan to move Lebron back there.


I think the only player that Snow would get help from and get ignored for his imability shoot an outside shot is Allen Iverson.

team defense will force Snow to make those wide open shots. James isnt like Iverson like he could just step up another notch in the scoring department.

You guys can get rid of McInnis. You guys just cant. He needs to be there with James, he is your weakside perimeter creator when James is in the lineup and is solid enough to be a 10 minutes playmaker against second unit defenders when James is on the bench.

You guys cant get rid of him. But I wish there we have a young version of Darell Armstrong, he fit the bill with James. I remember Penny Hardaway desipite his poor numbers 16/6/5 but acted as main decoy and he and a 30 years old atrsmtrong won 33-17 in the shorten season and was the third best in the East, But unfortunately, Penny didnt get to work out and his decoy play wasnt enough to stop the "soon in his prime" Iverson. I wish the 99-00 season Penny was there for 98-99, I see that 99-00 Penny could finish the Sixers in 4.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Antonio Daniels. That's who the Cavs need to get.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Antonio Daniels. That's who the Cavs need to get.


Daniels would be a great pickup. Improved 3pt shooter, good ball handler and defender, nice size and penetrator. 

Plus he's from Ohio, Bowling Green University I believe.


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

Maybe trade should of trade for Arroyo?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What about Chris Duhon? He's going to be a free agent this summer.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Or Marko Jaric. Get Jaric, and Korver. Along with resigning Z.

Jaric/Snow
Lebron/Newble/Welsch/Pavlovic
Korver/Jackson/Pavlovic
Gooden/Anderson
Z/Traylor

Maybe pickup Jared Reiner from the Bulls to play some backup center.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I really hope Welsh or Sasha show something the rest of the year. I think our cap money needs to go to pick up someone like Antonio Daniels or Earl Watson first and foremost. If we can Keep Z and get a real PG good enough for me


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I think we should re-sign Z, let McInnis go, pursue either Joe Johnson (preferably), or Michael Redd, and sign Earl Watson to run the point.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Finally people are coming around about McInnis:

link 



> The Pacers jumped on the Cavaliers 26-20 in the first quarter. Pacers point guard Anthony Johnson had moments when he looked like Magic Johnson, driving past McInnis, making no-look passes and open, medium-range jump shots.
> 
> In 19 minutes against McInnis: Johnson had 11 points, eight assists.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

Thanks for posting that article. J-Mac has finally seen measures taken against him. Let's see if it remains consistent though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Interesting post Pioneer, echoes what we've all been saying for weeks now. 

Also interesting that it says he realizes he won't be brought back, you'd think that would motivate him to play better to improve his free agent status. Will be a very interesting off season.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Also interesting that it says he realizes he won't be brought back, you'd think that would motivate him to play better to improve his free agent status. Will be a very interesting off season.


I'll be keeping an eye out on what kind of deals McInnis is offered in terms of salary per year and length of contract. If a team overpays for J-Mac, they'll be sorry.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

remy23 said:


> I'll be keeping an eye out on what kind of deals McInnis is offered in terms of salary per year and length of contract. If a team overpays for J-Mac, they'll be sorry.


Yup. I just hope the Cavs don't waste their MLE on him. Earlier in the season I was thinking the opposite, but at this point the Cavs need to be seriously considering guys like Daniels and Watson in FA. Maybe even trade up for a PG in the draft (though I'm not sure if the Cavs have a first rounder this year?).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

EHL said:


> Yup. I just hope the Cavs don't waste their MLE on him. Earlier in the season I was thinking the opposite, but at this point the Cavs need to be seriously considering guys like Daniels and Watson in FA. Maybe even trade up for a PG in the draft (though I'm not sure if the Cavs have a first rounder this year?).


 I like Sasha but the lost of the first rounder for him this year might be a big loss. Utah's got our first rounder in a very deep draft class of PG's. The Sasha trade might come back to bite us


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> I can't wait to get rid of matador mcinnis this offseason. What a joke I actually thought he was a good player because of the Cavs record with him last year. It's more like we just need any competent PG. This is what happens every game with le matador: every PG penetrates, score, get assists, and worst of all get our bigs in foul trouble. He needs to go


Why you are not happy??? Cavs are playing well (well, they had a little losing streak, but that happends to every team). McInnis and Harris are very good players. Every team would want them.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Did you just say any team would love to have Harris ???? (HAHAHHAHAHA)

I cant get that link to work on the Article about J-Mac, what was said, and was it paul silas ????


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

persian pride said:


> Why you are not happy??? Cavs are playing well (well, they had a little losing streak, but that happends to every team). McInnis and Harris are very good players. Every team would want them.


McInnis is a defensive liability with only average playmaking skills (which is bad when you consider he is the starting PG of the team). If Jeff isn't scoring points, he fails to get into the flow of the game. Harris was brought in for outside shooting but has never made more than one 3-pointer in a game. Which means he hasn't been consistent and reliable from deep this year. At this point, Cleveland is better giving Harris' minutes to Sasha. Not every team would want McInnis and Harris. Some teams yes but not all.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I like Sasha but the lost of the first rounder for him this year might be a big loss. Utah's got our first rounder in a very deep draft class of PG's. The Sasha trade might come back to bite us


I agree, we basically have dumped 3 first rounders to solve the SG problem (Jackson, Sasha, and now Welsch) and we are about to dump some MORE money on a SG this offseason to fix the same problem. 

Not smart long term.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Is Antonio Daniels a free agent? I know he has ties to Ohio, and I also know he would be an upgrade to McGinnis. He is stronger and moves just as quickly.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

McGinnis has no clue of how to get the offense started. The only ones who can run a pick and roll, or a pick and fade, or a penetrate and dish are Lebron and Eric Snow. J-Mac can make that running jump shot, hit an open 3, or he can throw it to Lebron or Z. That is ALL.

That is not enough.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOYALTY said:


> McGinnis has no clue of how to get the offense started. The only ones who can run a pick and roll, or a pick and fade, or a penetrate and dish are Lebron and Eric Snow. J-Mac can make that running jump shot, hit an open 3, or he can throw it to Lebron or Z. That is ALL.
> 
> That is not enough.


He's equally clueless on the defensive side of the ball = very bad combination.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LOYALTY said:


> Is Antonio Daniels a free agent? I know he has ties to Ohio, and I also know he would be an upgrade to McGinnis. He is stronger and moves just as quickly.


He's battling a knee problem right now (torn cartiledge supposedly), damaged goods, and he's on the wrong side of 30 to be fighting that type of injury.


----------

